# German Beauty Homers



## warriec

hello,

i would like to get information on german beauty homers especially advice on there breeding habits. are they difficult as nuns. if i am using foster parents what are the good practical breeds to keep, should be cheap to maintain, eat less, feed young well and very profolic. i kept homers for my nuns etc... but i realise that they eat a lot of food. Also, need an oppinon, should a pair be allowed to raise only 1 young - this i ask because always the other young is remarkly small and weak and most of the time are thrown out of the bowl at 10days with the stronger one staying inside. 

warrie


----------



## Skyeking

warriec said:


> hello,
> i would like to get information on german beauty homers especially advice on there breeding habits. are they difficult as nuns. if i am using foster parents what are the good practical breeds to keep, should be cheap to maintain, eat less, feed young well and very profolic. i kept homers for my nuns etc... but i realise that they eat a lot of food. Also, need an oppinon, should a pair be allowed to raise only 1 young - this i ask because always the other young is remarkly small and weak and most of the time are thrown out of the bowl at 10days with the stronger one staying inside.
> warrie


Hello,

Thank you for your interest in German beauty homers. I don't know much about the breed, but I do know about raising hatchlings.

I really think before you breed any babies, make sure to do all the preventive stuff first. One baby is small because it may be sick. You can avoid all that thru innoculations, nutrition, good quality seed and grain, and other preventatives. Pigeons usually have two healthy youngsters, unless one is a day older then other, or the smaller is sick, but our members who are raising many babies during this time of year, consistently have two healthy babies. 

Smaller babies are due to one beeing born early and has the advantage of hogging all the food, or disease. If this happens to you more then once, it is suspicious. 

Homers do EAT quite alot, but if you are using them as pumpers they need as much as they can to feed the young. All birds feeding babies will eat enormous amounts of food, especially when the young are in the growing spurt.


----------



## re lee

warriec said:


> hello,
> 
> i would like to get information on german beauty homers especially advice on there breeding habits. are they difficult as nuns. if i am using foster parents what are the good practical breeds to keep, should be cheap to maintain, eat less, feed young well and very profolic. i kept homers for my nuns etc... but i realise that they eat a lot of food. Also, need an oppinon, should a pair be allowed to raise only 1 young - this i ask because always the other young is remarkly small and weak and most of the time are thrown out of the bowl at 10days with the stronger one staying inside.
> 
> warrie


Homers really do not eat much more then othere breeds. If you control the feedings. Now as they feed out young you also have to figure the number getting fed. German beauty homers raise there own young. Now the old style were even better in my books Now days the upper and lower mandable is to be even Due to a standard change. Nuns can and do feed out there own young. As it has been said the smaller less healthy bird in the nest probaly has a problem. Pigeons raise both young very well. Now at times young breeding pairs will not at first Many people use feeders/pumpers so they can raise more young birds in a given years. And yes some breeds its better to use feeders. Are you raising birds for pleasure or plan to show or fly birds.


----------



## warriec

i am raising birds for show, i think my problem is that both young are not born together in most cases so i am forced to foster the eggs. i like to breed my own pumper breed so i am now experimenting with king/modena, king/homer, king/fantail crosses. 

a known fancier once showed me that the bigger and better feeder the foster parents the better and bigger the young become especially true for kings. he show me 2 nest born same day, 1 had 1 young and the other had 2 young and the size difference was great. so i came to conclusion, 1 young for 1 pair.


----------



## re lee

warriec said:


> i am raising birds for show, i think my problem is that both young are not born together in most cases so i am forced to foster the eggs. i like to breed my own pumper breed so i am now experimenting with king/modena, king/homer, king/fantail crosses.
> 
> a known fancier once showed me that the bigger and better feeder the foster parents the better and bigger the young become especially true for kings. he show me 2 nest born same day, 1 had 1 young and the other had 2 young and the size difference was great. so i came to conclusion, 1 young for 1 pair.


 Bigger does not make better. You have to have quality . As for 1 young per pair yes the 1 bird would be less work for the parents to feed. But often both youg are managed just fine by the parent birds. If you look at show You raise from your best birds then hope to get a small number of showable birds raised each year. How many breeds and how many birds are you keeping


----------



## warriec

i have: Show Kings - 4 pairs, Capuchine - 4 pairs, Nuns - 2 pairs, Barbs - 2 pairs, German Homers - 4 pairs, common - 3 pairs, Italian owls (powder blue color)- 2 pairs, Scadaroons - 1 pair, English Carrier - 3 pairs, Dragoons - 2 pairs, Modena - 2 pairs, Jacobin - 1 pair, Pigmy pouters - 1 pair, Chinese owls - 1 pair, african owl - 1 pair, Mookees, etc... all in hand i have 40 breeding pairs. will have minimum of 20 young at given time but since january i have bad time with diseases, lost lot of young.


----------



## re lee

warriec said:


> i have: Show Kings - 4 pairs, Capuchine - 4 pairs, Nuns - 2 pairs, Barbs - 2 pairs, German Homers - 4 pairs, common - 3 pairs, Italian owls (powder blue color)- 2 pairs, Scadaroons - 1 pair, English Carrier - 3 pairs, Dragoons - 2 pairs, Modena - 2 pairs, Jacobin - 1 pair, Pigmy pouters - 1 pair, Chinese owls - 1 pair, african owl - 1 pair, Mookees, etc... all in hand i have 40 breeding pairs. will have minimum of 20 young at given time but since january i have bad time with diseases, lost lot of young.


That is several breeds. First I would say it is hard enough to breed 1 type and do it justice. many breeds its harder to keep the same effert and quality going. # breeds are work but room time quality improves. If you want to show birds. do well in the shows I would look at satting down figureing what breeds you like best. reduce to those breeds where you can better manage them by increased pairs improve there quality Have more you raise each year to pick from. Reduce health issues. And You say 40 pair. well 10 pair times 4 breeds is forty pair. But say 2 breeds you have 20 pair or 30 pair. Of top birds you see at the shows how much better you do. I when younger had several breeds but soon learned 1 breed is hard more is harder to do justice to.


----------



## warriec

although show type we dont have shows to show our birds, plus i like to collect all the varaities and breed them. some breeds are so rare that less than 10 people have them in my country.


----------

